# Pet Emu?



## PhilK (May 9, 2010)

Well guys, the title says it all..

There's an emu farm down the road from us, we rent on 2.5 acres and I have been considering an emu (landlords don't mind). We have a paddock out back with a shelter and everything and at a guess the paddock is roughly an acre. There is a sheep in there - would they get along eventually?

Firstly, is it even legal to have a pet emu? Secondly what care requirements should I be considering.. there isn't a whole lot of stuff on the net.

I would be looking at getting an emu chick, so it gets to know me so hopefully when it is older and larger it will know me.

Thoughts?

Cheers guys


----------



## Slats (May 9, 2010)

Hows your fence? They don't stop for much.


----------



## gecko-mad (May 9, 2010)

There on the basic permit here in S.A.

Thats all i know about them.


----------



## Nash1990 (May 9, 2010)

You can keep them on the highest bird license in NSW, dont know about QLD.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 9, 2010)

G'day Phil,

The farm gets lots of requests, but unfortunately it's illegal.


----------



## PhilK (May 9, 2010)

Oh bugger so you can't keep them in Queensland? That's upsetting


----------



## wasgij (May 9, 2010)

get on down to Vic there on a basic license last time i checked.


----------



## Stevo2 (May 9, 2010)

I know this may sound a bit silly, but if you're considering getting a pet emu from an emu farm, wouldn't the farm be the best people to get advice on their keep?? They _should _know what they're doing...


----------



## PhilK (May 9, 2010)

Doesn't sound silly at all Steve, and of course I will ask the farm. I just asked here because I haven't heard back from them yet and it's good to get advice from all corners


----------



## scorps (May 9, 2010)

Your best off just getting an ostrich Im pretty sure there legal


----------



## moosenoose (May 9, 2010)

How cool! Good luck if you do!!


----------



## PhilK (May 10, 2010)

The farm wrote back to me telling me I will need a licence.. I have emailed EPA to inquire as well but haven't heard anything back, they said they have forwarded my request into the relevant section..


----------



## Jay84 (May 10, 2010)

I would love an Emu, and luckily here in VIC you can keep them on a basic license. I do think there are restrictions on how many you can keep though. When i have property i will look into obtaining a couple.

We used to keep them at the animal sanctuary i worked at. Her name was Lilly and she was a little psycho, great entertainment though!


----------



## bobby2 (May 10, 2010)

Emus always kinda freaked me out... beautiful from a distance - but have you seen those claws up close? Babies are cute - I've heard that emus can be quite aggressive, but that might be curable if you get it young.... as with most native animals a lisence is necessary... post some pics when/if you get one - be very interested to hear how it goes


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 10, 2010)

Another want one animal...that is so cool..make sure you do tell us about the acquisition like Moose said! 
I have approached a few in the travels and eaten them as well...they do seem a little sketchy and unpredictable...but hey i get bitten by my snakes as well...lol


----------



## geckos_are_great (May 10, 2010)

how much roughly would it cost for an emu down here in vic?? we have about an acre property and dad would love to get one.


----------



## Radar (May 10, 2010)

Care for them is pretty basic really, mixed grains and and a few fresh fruits/vegs (grapes, rockmelon seeds with flesh, tomato, etc) and fresh water is all they need to healthy long term. I've looked after a couple, some were easy and friendly, some where just plain psychotic, always had to have at least one rake in between me and the animal (at least one, so when the first one broke, I had the second one to get me to safety, lol). Fences were 8ft high chain mesh, but that was more to keep other people out than the emu's in.....


----------



## Radar (May 10, 2010)

They do love a bath too. When you give them fresh water, stick the hose on them for a bit, particularly if their pen is dry and dusty....good chance they'll enjoy it


----------



## jinin (May 10, 2010)

Good Luck Phil! Lol i remember in Exmouth, WA. When i was there, there were emus roaming the streets and those birds are phsycos! a car nearly hits one so it ran around in circles LOL, it was hilarious! Glad it didnt get hit though.


----------



## potato matter (May 10, 2010)

hehe, I have been interested in pet emus for a while now, there are very strict rules in NSW, I don't know about QLD etc. But in NSW you need an advanced licence and then need to apply for an emu endorsement. You also need 1 acre per emu, and fences done according to guidelines for commercial emu farms etc. etc.


----------



## Slats (May 10, 2010)

There used to be a farm on the sunny coast, about half way down Caloundra road opposite the race course.
IS it still there?


----------



## Tsubakai (May 11, 2010)

Slats said:


> There used to be a farm on the sunny coast, about half way down Caloundra road opposite the race course.
> IS it still there?


 
I remember an ostrich farm in this region but not sure about an emu farm.


----------



## KellieF (May 11, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I would love an Emu, and luckily here in VIC you can keep them on a basic license. I do think there are restrictions on how many you can keep though.




Yes you can have them here in Vic....you can actually have up to 10 Emus on a basic licence....


----------

